# mid-range computer



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i know i've been posting a lot around here lately, but for a system that i plan to build, i still want some suggestions from the rest of you.

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?

under $1000, preferably around $700-$800 (CDN)

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?

ASUS

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?

no, very little. maybe the most i'll run at once is some Firefox tabs, and maybe (very rare) a video converter

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?

just grand theft auto, and some sims games. all budget, and perfectly playable on my current system. but i'll need a decent vid card, just in case. and no integrated video, please. SLI is ok, as long as it's not too expensive

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

i plan to take up 3d design (CAD), and animation (maybe flash)

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?

no

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?

just some movies, games, apps. 80-160gb should be enough

Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?

i want to carry over my old IDE (PATA) hard drives, and use my existing PS/2 mouse and keyboard. also: i'll need some pci slots for my network card, and maybe some other stuff

Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?

i'll take care of that myself

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?

i'll use my old mid-tower case (4x 5.25" bays, 10x 3.25" bays)

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

i'll take care of that myself

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

52x32x52 cd-r burner, floppy drive, hard drives (IDE), mouse, keyboard, monitor

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?

sansung syncmaster 941BW 19" 1440x900 8ms VGA/DVI

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?

doesn't matter, as long it's in north america

Location: What country do you live in? 

near vancouver, BC

thanks in advance


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU (Mar 23, 2005)

I have soooo many PATA drives strewn around my office and I am so happy I upgraded to SATAs.

Your requirements (now) would be fine on PATA, but 3d graphics (CAD etc.) will start using bigger files and large swap files. SATA will make this bearable. I regularly edit 100+ Mb Photoshop files and have 2 separate drives with swap files for adobe. ... enough rambling.

Also, I just rebuilt my machine to get rid of the programs I no longer use and still have over 30Gb of OS and programs with 50 Gb of Photos, 40Gb of graphics ..... are you sure you can get away with 160Gb?

Make sure you get a decent power supply (500W or more especially if you go SLI).


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

i won't have any photos, just cad drawings, the occasional flash animation, some movies, and a couple of games. i can squeeze those things in my current drives, totaling about 50gb, so i'm sure 160gb is fine. i won't be photo editing, and very rarely will be video editing.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

just to be precise, on my ~50GB of available HDD space, i have the following:

8 dvd-quality movies, and 7 low-def (320x240) mp4 movies, plus downconverted versions of the 8 DVD movies

around 10 games (gta:SA, sims 2, simcity 4, 18 wheels of steel, among others)

a season each of the simpsons and king of the hill

which is all i need for entertainment. so 160gb is more than enough.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at something like this:

Gigabyte N650SLI-DS4L Nforce 650I LGA775 ATX 2PCI-E16 2PCI SATA2 RAID Sound GBLAN Motherboard
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=26850&vpn=GA-N650SLI-DS4L&manufacture=Gigabyte

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Dual Core Processor LGA775 Conroe 2.33GHZ 1333FSB 4MB Retail
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25297&vpn=BX80557E6550&manufacture=Intel

OCZ Platinum XTC REV.2 PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-15 240PIN DIMM Dual Channel Memory Kit
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=19337&vpn=OCZ2P800R22GK&manufacture=OCZ Technology

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 160GB Hard Drive SATA2 7200RPM 11MS 8MB Cache 5YR MFR Warranty
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=23509&vpn=ST3160815AS&manufacture=Seagate

MSI NX8600GT-T2D256E-OC PCI-E 256MB DDR3, DUAL DVI-I, TV OUT
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=111115516&vpn=NX8600GT-T2D256E-OC&manufacture=MSI

Antec Truepower Trio 650W Power Supply ATX12V V2.0 Active PFC SLI Certified 120MM Fan
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24126&vpn=TP3-650&manufacture=ANTEC

If you still have more cash left over you can step up to the 8600GTS.

MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E OC DDR3 256MB 128BIT TV-OUT DUAL DVI-I PCI-E
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=111115435&vpn=NX8600GTS-T2D256E OC&manufacture=MSI


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

the parts look good, thanks. but i was hoping for a more simpler VGA output for video (i'm really reluctant to move on right now, as VGA still has a very strong hold in the market, and probably has better compatibility.) prices are ok, and i suppose i could shop around for those parts to find the best deal. otherwise, looks good. thanks. i'll start shopping around, and maybe get started within the next month. btw, does anyone know how long it takes for shipping to Canada (standard, not express)? or can i follow the traditional "6-8 weeks" rule? the Vista disc that we ordered (a free upgrade from a computer we bought late last year) and some SD memory cards took about that long to arrive (from utah, i think). Will it be much longer or shorter than that for computer parts? and i've been waiting for some reader's digest mags for 3 months now...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Those cards have two DVI-I to VGA adapters so they have full analog compatibility.

The store above is based out of Canada so they aren't shipping out of the US most likely.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

does UPS or FedEX ship all over the world, though? and: do i have to wait the traditional 6-8 weeks or will it deliever sooner (assuming they do deliver to Canada)?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, i've ordered the parts, with some of your suggestions, and my dad's (who majored in computer sci)

core 2 quad Q6600 2.4GHz

EVGA ATX socket 775 1033MHz mobo

EVGA geForce 8400GT 256MB PCI-E 16x

corsair 4gb DDR2 PC5300 667MHZ RAM

Seagate 500GB 7200 RPM HDD (my dad said ok, so ok)

generic 600W power supply (not actually generic, i just forgot brand)

a couple of socket 775 CPU fans

a case fan

total, including taxes, shipping and handling, rebates: around $800

the vid card was a little lower-end than i had hoped for (my dad insisted on it, coz he doesn't want gaming to disrupt my studies..., but the core 2 quad should power through the intensive calculations that i plan to do pretty well), but i'm not going to do much graphics-intensive work on it, so it should be fine. now i have to wait 6-8 weeks for the delivery. can't wait to put them together. then, it's San Andreas all the way!!!! (and autocad, and maybe flash, and occasionally photoshop)


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

correction: the RAM was pc5400, i made a typing mistake i didn't realize 'till now.

and: one socket 775 fan, a couple of CASE fans.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

The best video card for a low budget build is the 8600GT (my opinion). It doesn't require much power either.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

8600 is second only to 8800. also: i'm not going to do any graphics-intensive work, i just want a basic card so i don't have to use integrated video RAM. so 8400 GS (another mistake on my list; it's not GT) is enough. also: the EVGA mobo and vid card came in a bundle ($99, after rabate).


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I tend to avoid the eVGA motherboards because they use low quality components (that is why they are so cheap) but their video cards are very good. Can you find out what brand the power supply was?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, it came with a 2 yr warranty, so i don't really have to worry about that too much. also, we haven't made a final decision on the power supply & case yet. but for sure, it's going to be 500W, and i have a 16" mid-tower case that i can use, as soon as i swap out the old motherboard and psu. it has plenty of expansion space (4x 5.25" bays, 10x 3.25" bays, going the entire front side of the case, slightly back from the power & reset switchs and LED's). if necessary, i'll buy a couple of case fans. and that leads to another question: how can i test if i need a case fan or not? i know i can download temp gauge, but how hot is too hot? should I run the CPU at lowest possible power first, with only the necessary parts (only 1GB ram installed and one hard drive) and measure the temp? or should i go all out the first time and run intensive apps?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What I do with all my computers is install all the fans that will fit in the case. If you are concerned about noise, start with a 120mm rear exhaust and an 80mm/90mm front intake.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

noise is not an issue. unless it's rediculously loud. but i doubt that'll happen. and since my parts arn't really that high-end, do i really need to cram in as many fans as possible?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Not so much. The biggest heat source will be the Q6600 even if you got the 95W version. Two fans plus the power supply fans should do the trick.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok thanks a lot, i'll look into that. i also found a q6600 on sale for $269.99 (CDN) at a local retailer, so it's not that expensive (high-end duos are over $350, and they're probably better than the quad for current tasks, but i've decided on a quad as it's the latest tech, and not TOO expensive). one last thing: is ebay a reliable source for these parts? even if it says it's new?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just remember to read the seller rating/reputation. If they have made a lot of sails and they have >95% positive feedback then it is safe to say that you won't have issues.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok, but one last question remains yet to be answered:

HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO SHIP FROM TIGERDIRECT IN CANADA??!! i used standard UPS shipping, btw. will it take over 2 months??

thanks (and: getting a little frustrated)


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

> The store above is based out of Canada so they aren't shipping out of the US most likely.


You would probably have to e-mail their support. I don't live in Canada so I wouldn't know. My guess is that it largely depends on what warehouse they ship it from. When I order from Newegg sometimes it ships out of New Jersey and takes only about 2 days to ship with UPS 3-day service but sometimes the stuff comes out of California and it takes up to 4 days. 

It shouldn't take more than a month or even two weeks unless the item is on backorder.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> It shouldn't take more than a month or even two weeks unless the item is on backorder.


Really? I was starting to get used to the idea of waiting 2 months for it to come... anyway, they're shipping out of Ontario, and I'm in BC, so that should be about the same distance from California to Boston. So only 4 days, eh? Thanks a lot, Matt.

PS. I'll be prepared to wait 2 months just in case there's something wrong

PPS. OK, this really is the FINAL question:

what happens if they deliver the package but you're not home? Do they drop it in front of the door? I really don't feel safe with it being there...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

UPS usually does that with my stuff. The key thing I guess is that the person who might be stealing or thinking about stealing something wouldn't know if it was valuable computer parts or something like organic health food.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL. but he can just open it. mmm... i had them deliver it to my father's shop which opens from 9-6:30 mon-fri and 9-5:30 on sat. Do they deliver it in those hours?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It depends where you are on the route. The trucks go out around midday and go until around 9 PM if I am correct. Your idea should work.

Or you could put a "Beware of Dog" sign on your lawn. :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

beefers1,

We are a computer support forum and if you really are concerned about delivery you should be calling the place you either bought from or the delivery people


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry. And: if i put a beware of dog sign, then the REAL delivery guy will just drive away in fear WITH my package. but yeah, everything's pretty much sorted out now. problem solved. Thanks!!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

No problem. 

It is just that if you are really worried about your postage details it is far better to get it from the people who you ordered from or the delivery people as we can only make assumptions and they may not be accurate.
First hand information is always better and is only usually a phone call away


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, i got my mobo, vid card, and RAM delivered today. wow, that was kinda fast! anyway, with this, comes my first surprise. The mobo i ordered was ATX form factor, while my old one was micro ATX! good thing: my old case is compatible with ATX as well. I'm passing on the 600W psu, and going for a 500W, which is basically all i need for my components. now, i'm deciding on whether to go with an Intel OEM socket fan, or spend an extra $3 or so and get an aftermarket one. I'll probably also get one case fan. I appreciate all your efforts; thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you get an aftermarket fan just make sure it is good quality. Watch out for heatsinks with low quality sleeve bearing fans which have a shorter lifetime than ball and fluid dynamic bearing fans.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

umm... what? I beg your pardon?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You said you were thinking of going with an aftermarket heatsink/fan rather than the Intel stock cooler. I am saying that you should keep in mind that not all aftermarket CPU coolers are good quality and you should watch out for poor quality ones, particularly ones with sleeve bearing fans.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

about the first part, well, yes, but if the Intel OEM fans are of good quality and efficiency and reliability, then i see no reason to get another. so how are Intel CPU fans anyway?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They are good for the low end processors and will handle a little overclocking if done right, but as you get into the higher end chips the price difference between the OEM chips (no heatsink) and the retail box chips (includes a heatsink) increases to the point where you can get a good quality third party heatsink and an OEM chip for the same price as a retail box processor and stock heatsink.


----------

